

Ebay listing for iphones with flappy bird pre-installed - emwa
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xflappy+bird+iphone&_nkw=flappy+bird+iphone&_sacat=0&_from=R40

======
pitchups
Wait a minute, this is ridiculous - the top bid on a used iPhone 5 with a pre-
installed -free- app is currently over $90,000? And there is a bidding war
going on - with 65 bids on that item!

